# CID/security clearance



## sakura123 (May 3, 2014)

thank you so much for everyone's replying! but i still have confuse on security clearance about education background checking, it is said that education background checking is part of SC, my education degree has already been attested, why CID still needs to check it again? is CID will trace to your school to investigate in deepth about someone's education background to your home country?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I don't know the exact process in the UAE - but it is very common in other countries to PSV (Primary Source Verify) candidates and to PV (Positive Vet) them.
This would include going back to previous education and work establishments to positively verify at the source that someone worked/taught or was a bona fide student at a given place & time.
It is easy to get dodgy degree certificates - it is harder to spoof the proper, in depth, checks.
Cheers
Steve


----------

